# Thumbelina's Title May be Stolen



## Matt73 (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw this on Global National last night. Apparently this little guy may stay smaller than Thumbelina and "shows no dwarf characteristics". They are also, for that reason, thinking of keeping him a stallion. When he looked straight at the camera I thought he looked "odd" (his eyes are bulging out) and his head looks HUGE. Anyway, he's cute (but I hope they don't keep him a stallion just because he's tiny




)

http://news.globaltv.com/video/index.html?releasePID=NTZ04X8aewCP7d7eWn9_uVOjfMMKua__


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Dad gum it... can't get the video to come up? Anyone else able to view it?

Ok, now it came up... I agree with you Matt. They said he is 14 inches but he was just born on Friday.... so he will certainly outgrow Thumbelina's 17 inches in time. I do agree that his head is very large compared to his body. Found a profile pic on the web and he does not look in porportion to me.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 26, 2010)

This little guy sure is getting a lot of attention! There's another thread on here going that is about him...actually right below this one! The link on that one is different and works. I've watched the video a few times and really don't see any dwarf characteristics-I don't think it is fair to judge his conformation from a news video that does not get good angles of the little guy-also, his owners have not given us permission to do so on this forum.

ETA: the other thread is the one titled, "wow, this ones tiny"


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 26, 2010)

ohmt said:


> This little guy sure is getting a lot of attention! There's another thread on here going that is about him...actually right below this one! The link on that one is different and works. I've watched the video a few times and really don't see any dwarf characteristics-I don't think it is fair to judge his conformation from a news video that does not get good angles of the little guy-also, his owners have not given us permission to do so on this forum.
> 
> ETA: the other thread is the one titled, "wow, this ones tiny"



If the video is public it can be used on here (millions of people have seen it). Isn't that what a forum is for? Discussion?


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sigh...I guess this forum is only for discussing things that a member wants to hear (or what they say they want to hear). He's very cute.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 26, 2010)

No sighing! I wasn't trying to be mean...just think that the video isn't one in which a person can judge the little guy. Of course this is a place of discussion. My favorite place for it in fact



I was just thinking about if I was the owner. I would be very excited to have my little colt on television and very excited that he is so tiny and perfect. I wouldn't want someone taking the video and telling me and everyone else his flaws. BUT, you are right-the video is public and this is a public forum, so discuss away.

p.s.-I agree that he is terribly cute!


----------



## maestoso (Apr 26, 2010)

I really doubt this horse will stay smaller than Thumbalina. Thumbalina is 17 inches at full height. This colt is 14 inches. If he is in fact not a dwarf, and grows at a similar rate to other minis, he will far outgrow the height of 17 inch Thumbalina. Thumbalina was born at a heavier weight than this colt, however she was also a dwarf, which tend to be "clunkier" so it makes sense that she would be heavier. I am sure this colt will be small, but doubtfully a world record breaker. I also agree with Matt73, the head is rather large, and it wouldn't surprise me if the colt was in fact exhibiting dwarf characteristics, just not to the extreme that we often see it. . . . .


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup, he sure is cute...that's a *fact*.

Never the less, I too think he is out of proportion, which doesn't necessarily mean "dwarf"...goodness no. I have seen horses of all types and breeds with disportionate parts here and there...it happens; but they shouldn't and are usually not bred.

I hope that if they are thinking of using him as a breeding stallion, they look long and hard...very critically, (as we all should) before keeping him intact, and do not breed him simply because of his size.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't said a word on this topic yet, but think I will now.

First of all...he's a TOTAL DOLL!



Oh my he's just too much. Just want to hug him!!!

Personally, I don't care about any world records, but that's just me. And I do think that he's leggy and fairly short backed and neither of those are things we see when a horse in a dwarf - at least not often. But as totally adorable as he is it really disturbs me all the press he is getting and how he is being offered to the public as a non-dwarf, well-conformed miniature horse. I've now seen a ton of pics of him from various sites and seen the video, etc. and I personally (yep, my personal opinion) is that he does exhibit visual dwarf characteristics. His owners are welcome to disagree with me, but I too am entitled to my opinion. No matter what view I see and if it's video or a still shot, his head to WAY out of proportion to his body. And obviously, with no test yet, who can say? But I would hope the owners would think long and hard about their quick decision to keep him a stallion. But it is THEIR decision...this is just my hope.

After the heartbreak of seeing Corona sire a dwarf and that little angel being so deformed and never going to live a pain-free life and then on top of that knowing that the birth of that dwarf directly led to the eventual death of the mare - well it's just not worth it folks. So much heartache from just one breeding.





I'm sure his breeders and owners are wonderful people. I do not question that at all. I just worry about the effect of him being held up to the public as correct and also the "what ifs" of him breeding in the future. Again, the one thing I'm sure of, he's a total doll and I wish all involved the best.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 27, 2010)

I remember in the mid to late 70's that JC Williams had a filly named Ginger that measured 14 inches when she was several months old. Not sure what she measured at birth, he had several hundred minis. I remember his picture in a national magazine, and this filly was no dwarf. Does anyone else remember this?


----------



## kaykay (Apr 27, 2010)

I have to agree with all of the above. I thought he looked amazing online until I saw him on the news. The forehead is really bulging out which you dont get unless you see him head on. Also as we have all seen over the years many times the characteristics get worse as they get some age on them. I do wish him all the best as he is cute.

They broke the world record for smallest birth weight of a foal.


----------



## Margaret (Apr 27, 2010)

I think this foal is super cute, and wish the owner's of him much success no matter what they decide to do with him..





With a body so tiny,- its no wonder his head seems a little big, but I think he will grow into it just fine.





I myself would have been very happy to have something that adorable born on my ranch..


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 27, 2010)

No matter what you think of Einstein personally, he's going to create a major opportunity for all of us to educate others on our minis. I can't believe the number of Einstein-inspired questions I'm already getting!


----------



## Little Bits (Apr 27, 2010)

He's is super cute.

What is the world record for a non dwarf? If Tumblalina was a dwarf. She would be the smallest dwarf ever recorded. That would be a different classification. I am trying to understand why every one stands up for the smallest mini and applaudes at how small she is when she is actually a dwarf. I don't think anyone should be braggin about the smallest being a dwarf. I would look at the smallest mini being a correct individual. I am sure the Amha must have record, but with out a instituted measuring system we may never truely get a correct record. You can't go by papers, with out an official measurement.

Sorry not trying to put a damper on things, but thinking out loud. Just my thoughts.

Best of luck to the little guy.


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW...I can't believe how much of a response I am learing about this little guy. I hadn't heard about the little guy until I walked into work today. Both non-horse and big-horse folks are telling me about him. So, of course I had to check him out. He is very sweet and adorable I have to admit. However, I think it confuses people who are not familair with miniature horses. Other teachers have been asking me if thats what my miniature foals look like. Their first reactions were "it looks odd", "It's head is large", " what's wrong with it's back legs". live in a small rural community that is not very familar with miniature horses. The two diverse ideas that people have about them is that they are either shetland or they are dwarfs. I work hard at trying to educate others in my area about the versatiilty and correct conformation of a miniature horse, thru school and community outings. It is a slow process especially in a rural area where a majority of the community are working ranchers and cowboys who don't see a purpose to a small equine. I am grateful that miniature horses are getting national recognition, I just wish it would be some that are in able to compete successfully in halter and performance classes. When I first began my journey into the miniature horse world and told my fellow " big horse" friends and breeders, I was met with negative reactions. I can now chuckle at the remarks and odd expressions I receive from people when I tell them I raise miniature horses. I know make it my goal to educate people on the remarkable talents and abilities of these little equines. Sorry about the ramble......I am just so grateful to Mary Lou for creating a place where I can share my obsession with wonderful people to understand!


----------



## wpsellwood (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I think hes adorable!!!


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw him on Good Morning America today. He is cute, but I would have to agree that his head is bulging and his eye are also bulging.

There are many foals that are born looking somewhat normal and as they grow they take on more of the characteristics of a minimal dwarf. I am afraid that this will be one of them. I hope not for the breeders sake, but if he is, I sure would not want them to breed him.

So far he seems to be able to move without any problems.

My other concern is what the general public will feel. It should bring a larger interest in the Mini, but people will be looking for something that tiny.


----------



## Indy's mom (Apr 27, 2010)

Judy and her family are having a much deserved wonderful time with this little spitfire! You can not take the smiles off of their faces! Why would anyone want to take that away from them!!! Judy is a well respected breeder whom has been at this for over 20 years and spent a small fortune (IMO) purchasing her beloved herd sire!

Wether you think the little guy is correct or not, why don't you just wait and see, he's only days old for goodness sakes! If I were just now toying with the idea of getting into Mini's and came to this site and read this thread, I just might change my mind. Isn't owning a Mini supposed to be fun!!?? This thread doesn't sound like very fun people. Why are we trying to take away the fun? I would LOVE to have news crews knocking on my doors at all hours just to get a shot at my precious baby!! How exciting!!

If your only problem about the story is the talk about breeding him, well I can guarantee you that if there is ANYTHING out of place with this guy, the breeder would never allow him to be bred!!! IMO I think she is just allowing the new owner to have some fun with the media. Judy is not one to sit and coach the new owner in what to say and what not to say, she is just letting a very excited new owner have the time of her life!! She is not the least bit worried about what people think.

Judy took me in after she was horrified at how I was deceitfully sold a minimal dwarf 5 yrs ago! She has shown me how it is to work with an honest, careing breeder whom is just an email or phonecall away day or night to answer all of my sometimes stupid questions!

Why don't we just give this tiny guy some time to grow a little and see how it all works out! In the meantime, let them have a blast with him!! I for one can't wait to hug him again!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 27, 2010)

Indy said:


> Judy and her family are having a much deserved wonderful time with this little spitfire! You can not take the smiles off of their faces! Why would anyone want to take that away from them!!! Judy is a well respected breeder whom has been at this for over 20 years and spent a small fortune (IMO) purchasing her beloved herd sire!
> 
> Wether you think the little guy is correct or not, why don't you just wait and see, he's only days old for goodness sakes! If I were just now toying with the idea of getting into Mini's and came to this site and read this thread, I just might change my mind. Isn't owning a Mini supposed to be fun!!?? This thread doesn't sound like very fun people. Why are we trying to take away the fun? I would LOVE to have news crews knocking on my doors at all hours just to get a shot at my precious baby!! How exciting!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I don't know these nice folks so it's great to hear that they are educated and know what they have. And having minis SHOULD be about fun! That should be first and foremost for all of us. But there is also responsibility and when the media is invited in I personally believe along with that comes increased responsibility. And to offer up a colt as a breeding prospect - which has absolutely been done with this adorable little guy, interview after interview - then you are opening yourself up to public comment. And as one who has personally experienced what having a carrier of one or more of the dwarf genes means to a breeding program, well, I'm heartbroken when thinking of the possibilities.

I wish all involved the best and I hope for everyone's sake, including this precious little guy, that the best decisions are made. And it sounds like the breeders are knowledgable, caring folks, so it will all work out I'm sure.





I look forward to the day when someone's drop dead gorgeous World Champion quality miniature is plastered all over the front page of every news outlet. It will be nice for non-mini, non-horsey folks to see what the breed is really about. But that's not "news" is it?

Ok, I just cant stop. I'm sorry but I feel so strongly about this.

There is a forum member who I admire SO much and I would love to mention her by name but she isn't offering herself up to the media for scrutiny so I won't. But she owns, and shows, a drop dead GORGEOUS gelding that has gone all the way to World Reserve GRAND Champion in halter. He's STUNNING. And he has an incredibly sought after pedigree. When I first saw him in person at a regional show I asked her "why in the world did you geld him?" And she told me. And at that moment I gained so much respect for her. I won't go into details, but she bred him once and the foal wasn't up to her standards. We'll leave it at that. No, the baby wasn't a dwarf, but also wasn't as close to perfect as she'd hoped. In my opinion, that is what I wished we all were talking about - stories like that that are about people who are working their butts off to improve the breed. Quietly tweaking their herd, spending their very hard earned money buying, breeding and showing only the best they can.

If she wishes to "out" herself, then great. But if not, that's her perogotive. But that's the real story folks. Too bad that's not news worthy.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 27, 2010)

I did not see him on TV just a quick photo shot of him. He is adorable. Our little Sadie was about 6 lbs at birth and at just over a year was just under 17 inches. She was though a dwarf although it did take a bit of time until it truly showed itself to my very uneductated eye. Way back then a few forum members did see it before we did.

All of that said dwarf or not (I certainly can not judge a baby I have not seen)I hope that this little guy brings them tons of joy. Nothing is cuter then a little horse smaller then a medium dog running around.

My only word of advice is watch your shins LOL Sadie LOVED to get her way and we spoiled her rotten being the diva she was... if she didnt get it quick enough she turned and nailed me in the shins every time LOL


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 27, 2010)

I do not think anyone is putting the foal down, just expressing their opinions. He is very cute, but, at least in the pictures and videos, his head is out of proportion to his body. Perhaps it is an illusion and only time will tell.

I am speaking from experience when I say they can look rather normal as babies, but as they grow up, it becomes more obvious that they are minimal dwarfs. Early on, when I first started in Minis, I had a really nice mare that I bred to this stallion. This stallion had two foals that spring. One died before birth and was a dwarf, the other was born here. He was oh so tiny, cute as a button and looked in every way normal, he too was well balanced at birth. (I have breed Morgans for over 10 years, so I knew what a normal foal should look like at that time.)

But, after a couple of months I noticed that his body was getting longer and his legs where not growing. He had a long neck and his head still looked somewhat normal. His legs where getting stiff and he had some trouble trotting, but not running.

As time went on, he got longer and longer in the body, his legs got stiffer and stiffer and by the time he was a year old, he was so out of proportion and could hardly walk. I had to put the poor thing down. John from Little Kings Farm informed me that he was indeed a minimal dwarf.

Yes, both the sire and the dam where no longer used for breeding.

I am not saying that this is what is in store for this little guy. I hope that he turns out to be a perfect little stud that does not produce dwarfs. I also hope that his owners enjoy every minute with him and keep us all updated on how he is turning out. A great educational tool for all of us.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 27, 2010)

Riverdance said:


> I do not think anyone is putting the foal down, just expressing their opinions. He is very cute, but, at least in the pictures and videos, his head is out of proportion to his body. Perhaps it is an illusion and only time will tell.
> 
> I am speaking from experience when I say they can look rather normal as babies, but as they grow up, it becomes more obvious that they are minimal dwarfs. Early on, when I first started in Minis, I had a really nice mare that I bred to this stallion. This stallion had two foals that spring. One died before birth and was a dwarf, the other was born here. He was oh so tiny, cute as a button and looked in every way normal, he too was well balanced at birth. (I have breed Morgans for over 10 years, so I knew what a normal foal should look like at that time.)
> 
> ...



Extremely well said. Every word of it.


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Apr 27, 2010)

Indy said:


> Wether you think the little guy is correct or not, why don't you just wait and see, he's only days old for goodness sakes!


Best advice so far.


----------



## Little Hooves (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with the "days old" comment. That head may appear large only because his frame is so small! 6 POUNDS! My cat weighs more!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Apr 27, 2010)

I think he is adorable and very well marked. I do wish the owners the best of luck with him.

My Valor was 14 inches tall when she was born, not uncommon for foal to be that small. However Valor was not a dwarf by any means and she grew and was shown in AMHR and won ribbons. Never did get the chance to show her in AMHA. I plan on showing her again this year both in A & R.

But like I said I think this colt will grow alot by the time he's done growing. He really is adorable!






Joyce


----------



## tagalong (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with those who point out that he is not proportionate and his head is far too large for his body. I suspect that as he grows the concerns that I share with others will become evident.... and yes, you can discern some things at only a few days old - if not right at birth.

He is a cute little gaffer, though.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 27, 2010)

Nobody here is dissing the breeders. They seem like very nice people who love their horses from what I can see of the interview. And I am sure that no matter how he turns out, this colt, just like every other breathing living thing, is a precious life. I am sure he will bring joy to those who know him. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on what they see, and time will tell what happens with the wee guy.

A friend of mine here had a dwarf born years ago that was smaller than Thumbelina at maturity, but she didnt choose to advertise it that way. She was on the local news- I still have the film clip on video tape. Little Golly passed during her second summer to the issues associated with dwarfism, and though a dwarf (obviously from birth) she was such a character- so smart. And she was the cutest little thing- you couldnt help but love her. Yes, she always brought a smile to our faces with her antics and just watching her figure things out.


----------



## Flaxenacres (Apr 27, 2010)

i have to agree with Heather Glen. I have now had 2 dwarfs born by 2 differant stallions and 2 Differant mares. And with very good blood lines that I wont mention. I have also adopted 2. And they are very smart, sometimes I think they are smarter than the regular minis. But they do claim a special place in your heart. Their antics and personalities are just great. They give you many laughs. But I just had one put down that was only 4yrs. old and they do break your heart. But I do not wish to breed for a dwarf. And I would not trade them for the world. Lorie


----------



## ponypassion (Apr 27, 2010)

*I don't care what they say he had to weigh more than 6 pounds and yes I agree he does look odd.*


----------



## pinkapache (Apr 27, 2010)

Agree with everything "Little bits" said.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw this post thinking I was going to be seeing a disaster of a colt. Saw GMA yesterday and I'm like whats wrong with him???

Yeah his head is a lil large for his body, BUT his teeth aren't going to get smaller, his brain isn't going to get smaller and his eyes aren't going to be smaller to get down to his equal size. His tiny head has to fit all of that in somewhere. Thats the problem when you are going for TINY horses, its so hard to get the proportioniate enough especially get outstanding heads, its very hard.

This colt is not a dwarf, he looks to be built together pretty nicely, just has a lil larger of a head and I'm sure by time, it will just get better once the rest of him grows up a bit. I'm sure he won't be the worlds smallest horse but its still pretty cool and I honestly don't think this publicity is a bad thing. Its not like Thumbelina at all. This horse isn't a dwarf, does not have crooked legs, undershot jaw or anything like that. He is a small put together horse that people have already fallen in love with.

Would I breed for something that tiny heck no. I want to actaully do something with my horse. Would I keep him a stud, probably not. I just think some people should not be cutting down this horse so harshly.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 28, 2010)

VERY well said JMS! I was embarrassed reading this topic and the other one pertaining to the colt. good grief people.

Congratulations to the owner of the cute little guy and thank you for giving the miniature horses some very good public attention! We've had a lot of visitors the past week and it has been fun educating them. I wouldn't have had the opportunity had the colt not been plastered all over the papers.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 28, 2010)

I think he is adorable. He is the most proportionate tiny foal I have ever seen. Yes right now his head is slightly larger but that is normal, I mean look in the video at his head in her hand..that part of my hand is not quite 4" across. I see the color placement on his head making it appear larger too. 

I've seen many new foals this year, including mine, that are 18" 20" at birth and not as proportionate as him. Right now I see nothing dwarfy about him at all. Wouldn't it be nice to have a tiny record breaker on the books who is not a dwarf? I know a lot of people believe unnaturally tiny = dwarf and once he matures a little I may be proven wrong but I don't think he is a dwarf at all. Congratulations to his owners, I wish i lived close enough to go see him.


----------



## horsehug (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to say I agree with Debby.

I have read all the responses. But I have noticed over the past 22 years of raising minis and many foals, that often some of my tiny ones especially seem to have larger heads at birth and then as the body grows it catches up and is a nice correct proportional foal.

I for one have always wanted to breed for the tiniest of tiny correct horses ultimately. That to me has been what "miniature" meant and still does.

I do not think Einstein is a dwarf. I just think he is an adorable ultra small foal. 

Susan O.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think the majority thinks him a dwarf...it has just been noticed that he is disproportionate. Heck, even the folks "sticking up for him" are saying it.



That doesn't mean dwarf...like I said before, you can get horses of any and all breeds that are imperfect...no biggie; but they shouldn't be used for breeding.

I too, hope he will finish out looking better than he does now, _most_ babies *do*. I read a story years ago about a weanling being so ugly the owner didn't really know what to do with him...and most of the folks on here...have horses related to him, and brag about it all the time.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Apr 28, 2010)

I just find it very hard to believe that this colt only weighs six pounds......that seems impossible. I really wonder how accurate that is....


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 28, 2010)

I know these breeders personally. They are the greatest, most knowledgeable, AND most helpfull people you will ever meet! If for a minute, they thought there was anything wrong or dwarfish with this foal, they surely wouldn't have him broadcasted all over national TV! I'm going to see him next week and I can't wait! I'm extremely proud to say, all my minis are from the bloodlines from this farm! Judy and larry are the greatest mini people you will ever meet!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not know the breeders- have not seen the foal in person nor am I an expert on dwarfism. I am just sad that for these breeders (who I realize opened themselves up for discussion by going on TV) have had their integrity questioned and their foal critiqued -I know my feelings would be hurt if I were them

not many of us would want to withstand the critiques of our own foals or horses with pictures posted here


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 28, 2010)

I finally got out of the sticks and down to my mom's where she has high speed. I watched the link and my only thought was what an adorable little colt and I would be thrilled with him.

My son was born with a huge head in comparison with his body. Well, he grew into it and looks like your average 13 year old boy.


----------



## Devon (Apr 28, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> I do not know the breeders- have not seen the foal in person nor am I an expert on dwarfism. I am just sad that for these breeders (who I realize opened themselves up for discussion by going on TV) have had their integrity questioned and their foal critiqued -I know my feelings would be hurt if I were them
> 
> not many of us would want to withstand the critiques of our own foals or horses with pictures posted here


Agreed



I feel bad I'd probably be pretty devastated right now especially not asking for a critique


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 29, 2010)

> Agreed I feel bad I'd probably be pretty devastated right now especially not asking for a critique


The thing is, as already mentioned...it is on National television, You-tube...and more. I have been on several other horse related forums where this sweet lil guy is being discussed, and this one is by FAR the kindest...sorry...but true. We, as fellow miniature enthusiasts understand that many miniature foals are born looking a little off, proportionately, but they will (most of them) grow out of it; so we tend to be more understanding. The other breed folks, well, not so much.




When one presents themselves or thier animals to public scrutiny, one must take the bad, with the good. You cannot think everyone is going to just look, and not make comments/judgements of one kind or another.

As far as putting one of my horses up for discussion, what the heck. I am as hard a critic to my animals as anyone here. Anyone wants to pick them apart...go right ahead...but be prepared to place yours beside mine for the same.






EVeryone has an opinion, thank gopodness...and I don't think anyone here has been cruel or judgemental...simply concerned for our breed, and what good or bad press the breed is geting out of this.


----------



## Margaret (Apr 29, 2010)

The breeder,- _being as experienced as she is_, has had many foals under her belt, and she is *confident* that the wee fellow is normal..

She has most likely seen a dwarf or two in her time, and knows he is not one.

I am also certain that she understands the concerns of some that have made comments about him being the size of a dwarf. But he does not have the traits of a dwarf.

She is breaking history with her lil fellow, and wants to share her joy with everyone.

We should all be happy that this little felow was born under the hands of someone so experienced, that is well qualified to raise such a rare and unique size of a miniature horse.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 29, 2010)

> My son was born with a huge head in comparison with his body. Well, he grew into it and looks like your average 13 year old boy.


Ouch Deb! I hope you had a little something!


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 29, 2010)

Debby said:


> > My son was born with a huge head in comparison with his body. Well, he grew into it and looks like your average 13 year old boy.
> 
> 
> Ouch Deb! I hope you had a little something!



I sure did Deb!! He was a pain then and continues to be but love him all the same.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 29, 2010)

Wasn't going to reply to this but I just saw him on a show this morning and I really don't see what the big deal is. I think plenty of the smaller " A " size breeders have seen a baby or two close to his size at birth. I have a little mare now that was 16" at that age, she is perfectly normal and measures around 26" at three years. I haven't put a stick to her lately but she is literally knee high. So why all the fuss over this one ???? He is pretty cute but then again most, if not all are totally adorable !


----------



## tiz judy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone Just a thank you to all for their interest in Einstein. We are not trying to have all the answers. The future is not ours, it is left to time. No one is deciding now if he will be a stallion or a gelding - time will tell. Einstein at this time is a beautiful baby. His new owner have his best interest at heart. I assure all of you he measured 14" at birth and weighed 6 pounds. I did it three times just to be sure. He is very refined and though healthy, he had no extra weight on him. In fact I was surprised he was a living foal. His dam is a good mare and you can see him gaining daily. He has brought great joy to all of us here at the farm. To watch him run and play is the high light of my day. Continue the interest and the comments, we appreciate everyones point of veiw. Larry and Judy Smith, Tiz Minis Home of Einstein and so much more. We love all of our minis.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great to hear from you Judy



Your little guy is so cute.

This thread was only started as a discussion and to hear points of view; I'm so glad you recognised that



I'm sure that no one has questioned your love and devotion to your horses and the breed itself. I look forward to hearing more about the little squirt


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Apr 29, 2010)

Well...that answered my only question....is he really six pounds....Judy says yes....she measured and weighed him three times.....so it is yes....and I would say then that is a record. I have had some small foals born here....fifteen and sixteen inches at birth, but "NEVER" anything even close to six pounds.....that is a miracle! I cannot even imagine it.....my jack russell weighs seventeen pounds and she is a short one.....(she eats well) LOL.....anyway....congratulations and best of luck with that little miracle foal.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 29, 2010)

Luv you Judy and Larry!! Smooch and I send our love!!!!!!











The Maxwells!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 29, 2010)

tiz judy said:


> Hi everyone Just a thank you to all for their interest in Einstein. We are not trying to have all the answers. The future is not ours, it is left to time. No one is deciding now if he will be a stallion or a gelding - time will tell. Einstein at this time is a beautiful baby. His new owner have his best interest at heart. I assure all of you he measured 14" at birth and weighed 6 pounds. I did it three times just to be sure. He is very refined and though healthy, he had no extra weight on him. In fact I was surprised he was a living foal. His dam is a good mare and you can see him gaining daily. He has brought great joy to all of us here at the farm. To watch him run and play is the high light of my day. Continue the interest and the comments, we appreciate everyones point of veiw. Larry and Judy Smith, Tiz Minis Home of Einstein and so much more. We love all of our minis.



Thank you for coming on and sharing your first-hand knowledge of him. He's adorable and obviously well loved by many.

I appreciate your honesty and respect you for whatever decisions are made. My mother would have referred to you as "classy people."


----------



## wingnut (Apr 30, 2010)

Judy: This little boy of yours is darn special! Thank you for sharing him with us



And I know how much happiness my minis give me every day, so I can only imagine what having such a gem in your pastures must be like!


----------



## loveminis (Apr 30, 2010)

Judy,

You are very gracious.

I think Einstein is absolutely precious and I wish he was mine


----------



## horsehug (Apr 30, 2010)

Judy,

I too am so glad you came on also and told us about him.

I would love to own him!  It is a dream of mine to raise TINY minis!!

And I agree with you totally that at this age you can't know if he should stay a stallion or not. And when he is mature it would be up to the owner anyway!

Susan O.


----------

